# 154 Gheenoe transom height



## Guest (Aug 5, 2019)

Raise it 1/4” at a time until it blows out, then drop it back down 1/4” and there ya go!


----------



## southerncannuck (Jun 27, 2016)

Boatbrains said:


> Raise it 1/4” at a time until it blows out, then drop it back down 1/4” and there ya go!


Not that easy. There’s no adjustments. I’ll have to drill new mounting holes and repair the old ones.


----------



## Guest (Aug 5, 2019)

Shim it and clamp it. Don’t run but just a short run. Check clamps and run again. I have told many people not to run their motors only clamped on, but for tuning it is acceptable as long as you are mindful and smart about it. Take a scrap 2x4 and cut 1/4” shims with a table saw then go to the water. I have done this more times than I care to remember!


----------



## southerncannuck (Jun 27, 2016)

Boatbrains said:


> Shim it and clamp it. Don’t run but just a short run. Check clamps and run again. I have told many people not to run their motors only clamped on, but for tuning it is acceptable as long as you are mindful and smart about it. Take a scrap 2x4 and cut 1/4” shims with a table saw then go to the water. I have done this more times than I care to remember!


Great idea


----------

